# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ثبت مطالعات دوستان نظام قدیم....شروع از 17آذر97

## Neo.Healer

سلام
نظام جدیدیا از همینجا براشون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم و خداحافظ! (تاپیک مخصوص نظام قدیمه)
قبل هرچیزی دوستان نمکدون لطفا مزه پرونی نکنید 
اونایی میگید این صدمین تاپیکه این شکلیه و نتیجه نداره و حاشیه اس....میبیند که خودم میدونم اینارو و نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ و تمامممم!
دوستانی که میخواید اشکال بپرسید یا در مورد برنامه ریزی سوالی دارید یا منبع و هرچی...اینجا جاش نیس پس به تاپیک های مربوطه مراجعه کنید
دعوا لوس بازی هم لطفا نباشته باشید 

خب حالا بریم سر موضوع تاپیکثبت ساعت مطالعه پشت کنکورویادوستان نظام قدیم درس خونده و نخونده
میدونید که درس خوندن بدون رقابت بشدت سخته حتی برای اونایی که آزمون میدن...چه برسه من و امثال منی که به هر دلیلی آزمون نمیدن و امروزشون مثل فرداس و همین باعث میشه قدر وقتو ندونن و وقتی به خودشون بیان که دارن شام شب قبل روز کنکورشونو میخورن
پس در صورت تمایل ساعت مطالعه روزانه تونو با مبحثی که خوندید و تعداد کل تستی که در روز زدید اینجا ثبت کنید 
برای اینکه تاپیک شلوغ نشه یا به سرنوشت تاپیکای دیگه دچار نشه لطفا حاشیه درست نکنید ....... ممنون ازتون


یک روز خاص : 1397/9/17
15هفته تا عید سال 1398
210 امین روز آینده = تاریخ کنکور تجربی 98

----------


## Neo.Healer

خودم
من متاسفانه اخر شب که تایم مطالعاتیم تموم میشه نمیتونم بیام انجمن پس با اجازه همگی هرروز مال روز قبلو میذارم و چون دیروز جمعه بود
من برنامه امروز صب رو میگم
8صب تا3بعد از ظهر......6ساعت مطالعه
اتمام فصل1زیست دوم با تست ایکیو 
شیمی دوم فصل1 نصف زندگینامه دانشمندان
عربی نصف بیشتر موصولات ناصح زاده
فیزیک اول نور سایه نیم سایه

----------


## METTIX

امروز گرز زدم زمین :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (17): 
5.5 ساعت خوندم :Yahoo (101):  یک ساعت زیست دو ساعت شیمی دوساعت ریاضی نیم ساعت ادبیات

----------


## aloneboy051

*تاریخ : شنبه 9/17 
مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 10
مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 100
دروس مطالعه شده : مشتق(3)-پویایی جمعیتها و اجتماعات زیستی(3)-نوسان(4)
میزان رضایت : 83%*

----------


## Lara27

خیلی عالیه منم هستم

----------


## Neo.Healer

امروز تا الان 4ساعت 
3 ریاضی دنباله
1 عربی
صب از خواب پاشدم بدجور دندونم درد میکرد اینکه ساعته کم شد چون2-3ساعت درگیر بودم

----------


## formyself

وای منم دینامیکو حرکتو حذف کردم.
اقا منم هستم برا ساعت مطالعه.اجازه؟

----------


## aloneboy051

> *تاریخ : شنبه 9/17 
> مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 10
> مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 100
> دروس مطالعه شده : مشتق(3)-پویایی جمعیتها و اجتماعات زیستی(3)-نوسان(4)
> میزان رضایت : 83%*


*تاریخ : یکشنبه 9/18 
مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 9
مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 80
دروس مطالعه شده : مشتق(1.5)_زیست فصل 6 پیش(1.5)_ دینی پیش سنتهای الهی(درس6) (1.5)_ادبیات دروس 10 و 11 پیش(1.5)_عربی نواسخ(1.5)_سایر(آزمون شبانه ی منتا) 1.5 
میزان رضایت : 70%*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*Hi

دیروز ۱۱ ساعت مطالعه ۱۰۰ تست 

امروز ۹ ساعت مطالعه ۶۰ تست

good bye*

----------


## METTIX

*تاریخ:18آذر97 (یکشنبه)

ساعت مطالعه:8ساعت


زیست : 3 ساعت فصل 7 پیش دانشگاهی خواندن متن کتاب+100 تست فصل6 و 7 پیش دانشگاهی
عربی:نیم ساعت مرور قواعد نواسخ
زبان :نیم ساعت 50 تست از قواعد درس 4 پیش
شیمی :2.5 متن کتاب + درسنامه اسیدوباز +35 تست
ریاضی:1.5 ساعت مرور فرمول ها و روابط فصل 1 و 2 هندسه + 30 تست 

تعداد تست ها:270 
میزان رضایت:34درصدهنوز خیلی باید بیشتر بخونم

دوستان لطفا تاپیک رو به حاشیه نکشید و فقط در مورد میزان مطالعه تون توی اون روزی که پست میفرستید رو با فرمت شبیه اینی که من فرستادم بفرستید 
با تشکر از استاتر محترم به خاطر این تاپیک خوبشون
*

----------


## Neo.Healer

امروز از صب تا الان (عملا من برنامه نیم روزمو میذارم اینجا!!!!!)
ریاضی الگو دنباله 2ساعت
زیست دوم فصل دو 2:30.......خیلی طولانیه این فصل احتمالا چندین روز هی قراره همینو بگم بخاطر تستای آیکیو
تست کلی 60تا
رضایت مندی:50%..........امروز دیگه قراره برم دندونپزشک شاید از شر این درد خلاص شم بهتر بخونم

----------


## Sara_Bano

*Hi
برنامه مطالعاتی روز دوشنبه ۹۷/۹/۱۹
*30min 16T ادبیات قرابت و آرایه
*2H 50Tدینی ۴درس ۴
*3H 30T زیست۳ فصل یک
1H 30 min 10T  شیمی ۴ فصل یک  کار کردن تست ازIQ
1H 30 min 10T ریاضی مبحث تابع کارکردن از خیلی سبز 
جمعا 8H 30 min و 116T

Good bye*

----------


## aloneboy051

> *تاریخ : یکشنبه 9/18 
> مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 9
> مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 80
> دروس مطالعه شده : مشتق(1.5)_زیست فصل 6 پیش(1.5)_ دینی پیش سنتهای الهی(درس6) (1.5)_ادبیات دروس 10 و 11 پیش(1.5)_عربی نواسخ(1.5)_سایر(آزمون شبانه ی منتا) 1.5 
> میزان رضایت : 70%*


*تاریخ : دوشنیه 9/19
مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 12
مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 250
دروس مطالعه شده :هندسه فصل اول(3)_ مشتق(1.5)_زیست فصل 6 پیش(1.5)_ نوسان (1.5)_ادبیات دروس 12 و 13 پیش(1.5)_عربی نواسخ(1.5)_سایر(آزمون شبانه ی منتا) 1.5 
میزان رضایت : 90%* :Yahoo (83):

----------


## aloneboy051

> *
> 
> داداش رتبه سال گذشتت چند شد؟*


سلام 
خصوصی برات فرستادم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ:دوشنبه 19 آذر 97
میزان مطالعه:10 ساعت




زیست:3.5 ساعت فصل 1 و2  سوم
شیمی :2.5 ساعت فصل 4 و5 شیمی دوم
فیزیک 1 ساعت فصل 3 پیش 
ریاضی :1 ساعت فصل 1و 2 هندسه

ادبیات :1ساعت زبان فارسی و آرایه
عربی :1 ساعت نواسخ

تعداد تست:280

میزان رضایت:48 درصد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aloneboy051

> *تاریخ : دوشنیه 9/19
> مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 12
> مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 250
> دروس مطالعه شده :هندسه فصل اول(3)_ مشتق(1.5)_زیست فصل 6 پیش(1.5)_ نوسان (1.5)_ادبیات دروس 12 و 13 پیش(1.5)_عربی نواسخ(1.5)_سایر(آزمون شبانه ی منتا) 1.5 
> میزان رضایت : 90%*


*تاریخ : سه شنبه 9/20
مجموع ساعت مطالعه : 12:00
مجموع تست و تمرین آموزشی و زماندار : 290
دروس مطالعه شده: دینی4درس5و6(1.5)_ مشتق(1.5)_زیست فصل 6 پیش(1.5)_ نوسان (3)_ادبیات دروس 17و18پایه(1.5)_اسیدوباز(1.5)_سایر  (آزمون شبانه ی منتا) 1.5 
میزان رضایت :86%*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*۲۰/۹
جمعا 6Hمطالعه 90T
نمیدونم چرا این هفته روز ب روز دارم پس رفت میکنم تو ساعت مطالعه*

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_سه شنبه 9/20
شروع  : 10 صبح
مجموع :7 وتیم
دروس
زیست 1.5
ریاضی2
شیمی 2
فیزیک0:30
عمومی 1.5
مجموع تست 130
رضایت 51%
_

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ:سه شنبه 20 اذر 97
میزان مطالعه:8.5 ساعت


زیست : تست از فصول 1 و 2 سوم
دینی :تست درس 5 پیش
شیمی:تست فصل 5 دوم
ریاضی: درسنامه مشتق+تست
ادبیات:تست آرایه زبان فارسیی و املا
مجموع تعداد تست:300 تست
میزان رضایت:39 درصد

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ:چهارشنبه 21 آذر 97

میزان مطالعه:10.5 ساعت


زیست:فصل 6 پیش + فصل 2 سوم تست از ایکیو
دینی : درسنامه درس 6پیش
شیمی :تست فصل 5 شیمی دو
ریاضی:تست از مشتق مهروماه
فیزیک:تست فصل 3 پیش (نوسان)
ادبیات:تست قرابت زبان فارسی آرایه املا
زبان:تست لغت درس 4 پیش 
عربی:تست ترجمه از خیلی سبز

تعداد تست:400 :Yahoo (8): 
میزان رضایت:65 درصد

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_چهارشنبه 21 اذر

میزان مطالعه  11
زیست فصل6و 7   2 ساعت و نیم
فیزیک نوسان      2 ساعت
ریاضی مشتق    1ساعت
شیمی اسید باز    3 ساعت 
عمومی  2 ساعت و نیم

مجموع تست 240

رضایت61درصد
_

----------


## Sara_Bano

*امروز ب خاطر کسالت و سرماخوردگی نتوانستم درس بخوانم فقط
2Hزیست سوم فصل یک تمام و ۲۰ تا تست زدم 
*

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_پنج شنبه 22اذر ماه

زیست  س3.15
ریاضی س2
شیمی 3 س
فیزیک 2س
عمومی 2
میزان مطالعه 12.15ساعت
تعداد تست 285
رضایت66درصد
_

----------


## METTIX

دوستان به دلایلی نتونستم دیشب گزارش مطالعه بزارم الان میزارم 

تاریخ ;پنج شنبه 22 آذذر 97

میزان مطالعه :8ساعت 

زیست :تست فصل 6 پیش و فصل 2 سوم از ایکیوو
دینی :درس 6 پیش 
شیمی :تست فصل 4 و 5 شیمی 2
فیزیک تست فصل نوسان پیش 
ریاضیی تست مشتق
زبان تست ریدینگ 





میزان تست :320 تست 
میزان رضایت : 23 درصد

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_جمعه 23اذر

زیست 2س
ریاضی 1س
فیزیک 2س
شیمی 2س
عمومی 2 س

مجموع 9 ساعت 
تست : 200
بقیه روز هم برقامون رفت متاسفانه
رضایت 39.7%

_

----------


## ali121

جمعه 23 آذر
مجموع مطالعه 0 س
رضایت نسبی100 درصد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (531): 
فردام که از 8 صپ تا 5 عصر دانشگاه کلاس دارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sara_Bano

شنبه ۲۴ /۹ /۹۷
۴ساعت زیست سوم
۲ ساعت شیمی دوم
۱/۵ساعت دینی دوم 
۲ ساعت ریاضی 
۴۵ دقیقه مطالعه مطالب قدیمی 
جمعا ۱۰  ساعت و ۳۰ دقیقه مطالعه  
110t

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ:شنبه 24 آذر 97
میزان مطالعه:11 ساعت 

زیست :تست و مرور مطالب از فصول 6 و 7 پیش و 1 و2 سوم
دینی :مطالعه درس 5پیش و 13 دوم
فیزیک :تست گاج نقره ای فصل 3 پیش
ریاضی :تست هندسه فصل دو و تست مشتق 
ادبیات:تست آرایه و زبان فارسی 
شیمی:ازمون فصل سه پیش و 4و 5 دوم
عربی:تست ترجمه
زبان :تست کلوز و ریدینگ

تعداد تست:400 تست :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): 
میزان رضایت :60 درصد

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_شنبه 24ام

زیست 2
شیمی 3
ریاضی 1
فیزیک 1
عمومی 2

مجموع تست 180
میزان مطالعه 9ساعت

رضایت%25 










_

----------


## Tiinaaa

سلام منم هستم از فردا میذارم ساعتمو

----------


## Tiinaaa

امروز 10.5 ساعت

----------


## ali.asghar

_[با اجازه دوستان منم ساعت مطالعاتی ام رو میگزارم /هر روز مال روز قبل رو میگزارم /  شنبه 9/24 
شیمی کوالانسی 1.5ساعت
ریاضی مشتق 2ساعت
فیزیک القا 1.5 ساعت 
قرابت وزبان فارسی 1.45 ساعت 
دینی4 درس5 /1.45 ساعت  
زیست فصل 1 زیست3 و فصل 6 زیست4   /3 ساعت
مجموع 11.5 ساعت تست 35 
رضایت 60/.
اولین روز م بود _

----------


## Sara_Bano

*یک شنبه ۲۵ / ۹ /۹۷
۲ساعت زیست چهارم 
۲ ساعت ریاضی 
۲ ساعت شیمی سوم 
۱ ساعت دینی دوم 
جمعا ۷ ساعت مطالعه 
110t*

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_یکشنبه 25 اذر
زیست 2و نیم 
شیمی 3
ریاضی1
فیزیک 2
عمومی2

کلا ده و نیم ساعت
تست 310
رضایت77
_

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ :یکشنبه 25 آذر 97 
میزان مطالعه:11 ساعت 


زیست :تست آزمونی از فصول 6و 7 پیش و 1 و 2 سوم 
شیمی :ازمون 35 سواله از اسید و باز و فصل 4 و 5 شیمی دوم 
دینی :تست درس 10 دوم
فیزیک:تست+درسنامهه فصل 4 پیش از گاج
ریاضی:تست مشتق مهروماه
زبان :تست واژه و گرامر درس 4 از مبتکران 
عربی:تست تررجمه از خیلی سبز 
ادبیات :تست ارایه و قرابت از ادبیات موضوعی

 :Yahoo (21): تعداد تست:400
میزان رضایت:50 درصد

----------


## ali.asghar

_یک شنبه 25-9 -97 
1ساعت زبان فارسی درس 16-17 
2.5 شیمی کوالانسی
./45 دقیقه ادبیات کلمات 
2.15 ساعت زیست ایمنی وعصب 
1.15 ریاضی مشتق 
./15 دقیقه فیزیک 
مجموع 8 ساعت مطالعه 
رضایت 25درصد _

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_کم خیلی 
کم خیلی 
فقط ساعت »۱ساعت مفید 

فرستاده شده از BND-L21ِ من با Tapatalk_

----------


## MehranWilson

دو شنبه - 26 آذر

شیمی - 2.45 
زیست - 1.15
فیزیک - 1.10
ریاضی - 1
عمومی 0  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (114): 
-----------------------------------
من حیث المجموع : 6.10  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ:دوشنبه 26 آذر 97 
میزان مطالعه:11.5 ساعت

کلا امروز از بانک تست منتا آزمون زدم
و فیزیک رو فصل 4 پیش واسش تست زدم از گاج

تعداد تست:430
میزان رضایت:69 درصد

----------


## saeedkh76

> تاریخ:دوشنبه 26 آذر 97 
> میزان مطالعه:11.5 ساعت
> 
> کلا امروز از بانک تست منتا آزمون زدم
> و فیزیک رو فصل 4 پیش واسش تست زدم از گاج
> 
> تعداد تست:430
> میزان رضایت:69 درصد


خیلی خوبه
فقط آزمون یار از منتا بهتره بنظرم و ارزون تر
توی کتابچه امضام صفحه ۲۸ ش رو حتما بخون توضیح دادم دربارش


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ali.asghar

[i]دوشنبه 97/9/26 
2ساعت زست عصب 
2ساعت مشتق 
1.15 ساعت فیزیک القا 
45./ دقیقه لغت زبان فارسی 
1 ساعت شیمی 
مجموع 7 ساعت

----------


## Rez1.a

۳ساعت زیست
۲ساعت شیمی
۱ساعت زبان 
ساعت مطالعه:۶
مجموع تست:۱۵۰

----------


## F.radmehr

سلام :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
195 روز سرنوشت ساز شروع شد  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (35): 
همون 195 زوزی که اخرش کلی خوبه :Y (429): 
خلاصه اینکه از این تایپیک بیسیار خوشمان امده  :Y (732): چون نویسنده اصیلیش جدیه  :Yahoo (35):  و ازاولش با بروبچ ضدحال زن و نظام جدیدای کوچولوی دهه هشتادی بابای کرده  :Yahoo (4):  نکته مثبتیه خب  :Yahoo (79): 

منم میشه دست دستون بزارم ؟؟؟؟ :Y (733): 
ممنون بخاطر خوش امد گویی  :Yahoo (4): 

والا من تازه شروع کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا خرکیفم شدید  :Y (516): 
عجیبست  :Yahoo (110):  حالا بیخیال 
میدونم این معرفی کمی فقط طولانی میشه  :Yahoo (4):  اما فعالیتم از اینجا استارت میخوره 
من والا رشته برام مهم نیست  :Yahoo (4):  هستا ولی سیکرته (همین بگم که  پزشکی نیست) رتبه باید باشه که رشته بیاد (مورد داشتیم رتبه نداشته رشته میخواست ) :Yahoo (100): 

من ان شالله رتبه زیر 800 میخوام پارسالم خوندم 4000 شدم تا الانم خوندم تقریبا ولی از الان به بعد که 195 روز و 6 ماه مونده اهمیت دار میشه چون که هر چی میگذره نزدیک تر میشیم 
و یه سری با استرس های الکی  :Yahoo (68): یه سری با بی انگیزگی و اکثرا هم با نخوندن و تنبلی خودشونو عقب میندازن  :Y (571): که خب به سلامتیشون 

اما دوستان سلام  :Yahoo (4):  هدف اولم خوندن مباحث پیش یکه تا 21 دی ماه  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (8): 

هرشبم میام با کلی ذوق  :Y (405):  تا گزارش بدم والا من بیشتر عاشق چشم ابروی رتبمم :Yahoo (4): 

ببخشید یکم طولانی شد . :Yahoo (68): خوشحالم از اشناییتون  :Y (421):  :Y (576):  :Y (576):  :Y (576):

----------


## zahra abdi

چهارشنبه
۶/۵
درصد رضایت:۵۰ درصد
نتیجه:دفعه ی بعد باید بهتر بشه. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ:چهارشنبه 28 آذر 97
میزان مطالعه : 8 ساعت

فیزیک سوم فصل القای الکترومغناطیس تست+ درسنامه از گاج 3 ساعت
5 ساعت ازمون 245 سواله از منتا + بررسی ازمون


تعداد تست 320
میزان رضایت 42 درصد

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

۲۷ اذر 
۱ ساعت زمین 
۱ ساعت عربی و زبان مرورخلاصه ها
۵ ساعت زیست پایه و پیش
۲ ساعت شیمی پایه و پیش 
۲ ساعت ریاضی 
۳ ساعت ازمون غیر حضوری قلم چی 
اصلا از خودم راضی نبودم به شدت اعصابم خراب بود
درس خوندم اما اعصاب داغون بود... پوف

----------


## Amirkhan21

> ۲۷ اذر 
> ۱ ساعت زمین 
> ۱ ساعت عربی و زبان مرورخلاصه ها
> ۵ ساعت زیست پایه و پیش
> ۲ ساعت شیمی پایه و پیش 
> ۲ ساعت ریاضی 
> ۳ ساعت ازمون غیر حضوری قلم چی 
> اصلا از خودم راضی نبودم به شدت اعصابم خراب بود
> درس خوندم اما اعصاب داغون بود... پوف


مشخصه ...۱۵ ساعت؟؟معلومه استراحت کافی نداشتی پس طبیعتا اعصاب برای درس خوندن نیس خواب و استراحت بین دروس غذا و نهار و ...اینا خودش ۲-۳تایم میگره به غیر خواب ولی اهمیت داره

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

> مشخصه ...۱۵ ساعت؟؟معلومه استراحت کافی نداشتی پس طبیعتا اعصاب برای درس خوندن نیس خواب و استراحت بین دروس غذا و نهار و ...اینا خودش ۲-۳تایم میگره به غیر خواب ولی اهمیت داره


از ۶ خوندم... میدونم... عصبیم .... ممنون بابت حرفتون

----------


## BenN

> تاریخ:چهارشنبه 28 آذر 97
> میزان مطالعه : 8 ساعت
> 
> فیزیک سوم فصل القای الکترومغناطیس تست+ درسنامه از گاج 3 ساعت
> 5 ساعت ازمون 245 سواله از منتا + بررسی ازمون
> 
> 
> تعداد تست 320
> میزان رضایت 42 درصد


این منتا چجوریه به منم میشه بفرستیش لطفا؟ یا پ.خ یا تلگرامی جایی

----------


## Clay0098

با سلام  و ممنون از تاپیک خوبتون 
منم از امروز اعلام رو شروع می کنم البته من سنم بالاست و همیشه تو خونه هستم و یک ساله تقریبا کار نمی کنم.

امروز روز بیستم هست:
۷ ساعت و ۱۰ دقیقه(میدونم کمه اما دعا کنید بیشتر بشه)

----------


## zahra abdi

پنجشنبه
۹/۵
درصد رضایت:۵۰ درصد
نتیجه:باید بهتر بشه. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## reza122

من همش امروز کار کردم هیچ نخوندم

----------


## Neo.Healer

UP....تنبلی نکنید دیگه
من نذاشتم پست متفرق باشه که مرتب باشه مطالب
نه اینکه تاپیک بره توی چاه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Ebrahim999

واسه پايان ترم
امروز ١١ بيدار شدم تا الان ٤ ساعت خوندم
اميدوارم به ٧.٥ برسم

----------


## METTIX

چهارشنبه 5 آذر 97
میزان مطالعه: 7ساعت
زیست درس 5 پیش متن کتاب + تست
عربی:جمع بندی ناصح زااده+تست ترجمه
شیمی یک آزمون موج شمی پیش 
زبان :تست گرامر و واژه درس 3 پیش

تعداد تست :200
میزان رضایت:15 درصد :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dayi javad

*دوستان کسی عربی فلاحو دیده ؟ 
خوب و پایه ای درس میده !
تو هارد کامپیوتر دارمش !  ( اگ نتیجه داد خودم راضیشون میکنم ) 

--------

واس اسپم نشه ی نیم ساعت لغت خوندم*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *دوستان کسی عربی فلاحو دیده ؟ 
> خوب و پایه ای درس میده !
> تو هارد کامپیوتر دارمش !  ( اگ نتیجه داد خودم راضیشون میکنم ) 
> 
> --------
> 
> واس اسپم نشه ی نیم ساعت لغت خوندم*


 :Yahoo (4):  میگن که یه چیز از خوب اون ور تره !
ولی فوق العاده از زیر صفر شروع میکنه
و فوق العاده طولانیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehranab


 میگن که یه چیز از خوب اون ور تره !
ولی فوق العاده از زیر صفر شروع میکنه
و فوق العاده طولانیه 


من نمیدونم این کاملشه یا جمع بندی !

ولی از تلگرام قبلا دان کرد بودم کانالشم پاک کردم دیگ یاد نیس کامل یا جمع بندی

حدود 100 تا فیلم ! 4 دقیقه ! 20 دقیقه ! 16 دقیقه ! ولی خب شاید کلش حدود 40-50 ساعت بشه فک کنم*

----------


## bande khoda

3ساعت 20تا تست آی کیو!
دو ساعت فیلم زبان فارسی.
رضایت:30%

----------


## salim7174

من امروز ان شاء الله 12 رو میخونم

----------


## Majede

چرامن هرچی نظر میزازم ثبت نمیشه؟!

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## reza122

:Yahoo (68): امروز فقط 3 ساعت خوندم  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## pourya78

خیلی وقت بود نیومده بودم . میخواستم بگم خیلی دارم خوب میخونم ایشالله براشما هم همینجورباشه . من از هفته پیش تا الان روزی 8تا 10 به طور میانگین روزی 9 ساعت و میانگین روزی 100 تست زدم . برا من خوبه . به امید بهتر شدن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> چرامن هرچی نظر میزازم ثبت نمیشه؟!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


مشکل از نتتون هست ضعیفه وسط ارسال به مشکل میخوره

موفق باشید

----------


## V_buqs

خب خب   خب 
این اولین ثبتی من هست  :Yahoo (4): 

6 ساعت مطالعه 3 ساعت زیست (مبحث ژنتیک) 3 ساعت شیمی 2  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## reza122

بد بحالت :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Majede

> مشکل از نتتون هست ضعیفه وسط ارسال به مشکل میخوره
> 
> موفق باشید


الان همین پیام بعد یک روز ثبت شد..مگ باید اول تایید بشه؟![emoji848][emoji848]

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## Neo.Healer

من تا الان 4ساعت همش هم شیمی .......100تست
از خوم راضیم با وجود اینکه ساعت کمه اما خوب تست زدم

----------


## V_buqs

> الان همین پیام بعد یک روز ثبت شد..مگ باید اول تایید بشه؟![emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk



تایید نمیشه  پست باید بلافاصله بیاد مشکل نتتون هست هر وقت دیتا (اطلاعات  :Yahoo (21):  ) رد و بدل شه پست شماهم ارسال میشه

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ :شنبه ۸دی ۹۷
میزان مطالعه:۷ساعت 
زیست فصل ۵ پیش تست
عربی ناصح زاده 
شیمی موج ازمون پیش 
فیزیک ۳ فصل ۱
تعداد تست۱۲۰
میزان رضایت ۸درصد

----------


## MrNobody

> تاریخ :شنبه ۸دی ۹۷
> میزان مطالعه:۷ساعت 
> زیست فصل ۵ پیش تست
> عربی ناصح زاده 
> شیمی موج ازمون پیش 
> فیزیک ۳ فصل ۱
> تعداد تست۱۲۰������������
> میزان رضایت ۸درصد������



عاشق اون 8 درصدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## MehranWilson

> تاریخ :شنبه ۸دی ۹۷
> میزان مطالعه:۷ساعت 
> زیست فصل ۵ پیش تست
> عربی ناصح زاده 
> شیمی موج ازمون پیش 
> فیزیک ۳ فصل ۱
> تعداد تست۱۲۰������������
> میزان رضایت ۸درصد������


 :Yahoo (4):  بنظرم یه چیز زدی و رفتی تو فضا درس خوندی واسه اون 8 درصدت

----------


## Majede

> تاریخ :شنبه ۸دی ۹۷
> میزان مطالعه:۷ساعت 
> زیست فصل ۵ پیش تست
> عربی ناصح زاده 
> شیمی موج ازمون پیش 
> فیزیک ۳ فصل ۱
> تعداد تست۱۲۰[emoji58][emoji58]
> میزان رضایت ۸درصد[emoji20]


تو تلگرام بهتون پی ام دادم جواب ندادید

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## METTIX

> تو تلگرام بهتون پی ام دادم جواب ندادید
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


فک کنم اشتباهی به کس دیگ ای پیام دادین واسه من چیزی نیومده

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ دوشنبه ۱۰ دی ۹۷ 
میزان مطالعه :۱۰ ساعت
زیست فصل ۵ پیش تست الگو
دینی درس دو پیش یوسفیان پور
عربی جمع بندی اعراب ناصح زاده
شیمی ازمون فصل یک پیش موج ازمون 
فیزیک تست خازن گاج 
ریاضی ازمون احتمال موج ازمون 
ادبیات تست قرابت و ارایه گاج 
زبان تست گرامر و لغت درس دو پیش

تعداد تست:۴۰۰
میزان رضایت :۵۸درصد

----------


## jabber

سلام
من چند سال از دروس دبیرستان و کنکور دور بودم و امروز تصمیم گرفتم بخونم برای کنکور 
میشه منم اضافه شم به جمعتون ؟
البته اگر مایل به رقابت هستید  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## reza122

ما که از خدامون یک رقیب داشته باشیم تا انگیزمون بالاتر بره  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## _Senoritta_

از فردا این تاپیک آپ میشه
هر میخواد فردا ساعت 11 شب گزارش بذاره :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
خب هر کی پایه س گزارش ساعت مطالعشو بده از فردا بیاد این تاپیک_

----------


## sajad1379

منم هستم .. امروز اولین روزه درس خوندن بعد از 6 ماهه ؛
1 ساعت ریاضی(درسنامه فصل صفر مهروماه) + 20 دقیقه زیست(مرور فصل 1 زیست 2) + 40 دقیقه زبان(لغت )
****دعا کنید برام بتونم ادامه بدم .. برام شروع مهم نیست ادامه مهمه .. تاحالا نزدیک به شونصد بار شروع کردم ولی دووم نیاوردم !**** پشت کنکوری هستم

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ :چهارشنبه 12 دی 97
میزان مطالعه 12 ساعت
زیست پیش فصل 1و5پیش تست نشر الگو 
دینی یوسفیان پور درس دو پیش 
عربی ناصح زاده اعراب فرعی 
شیمی ازمون فصل دوم پیش موج ازمون 
فیزیک تست جریان الکتریکی گاج 
ریاضی تست موج ازمون احتمال
ادبیات تست املا قرابت ارایه گاج
زبان تست ریدینگ و گرامر پیش درس یک مبتکران 
تعداد تست410
میزان رضایت 65درصد

----------


## sajad1379

> تاریخ :چهارشنبه 12 دی 97
> میزان مطالعه 12 ساعت
> زیست پیش فصل 1و5پیش تست نشر الگو 
> دینی یوسفیان پور درس دو پیش 
> عربی ناصح زاده اعراب فرعی 
> شیمی ازمون فصل دوم پیش موج ازمون 
> فیزیک تست جریان الکتریکی گاج 
> ریاضی تست موج ازمون احتمال
> ادبیات تست املا قرابت ارایه گاج
> ...


ناموسا یه سوال تو چجوری درصد میگری مثلا میشه 65 .. تو امار دیروزت زدی 58 اخه مگه داریم مگه میشه ؟؟؟58 اخه ؟؟ 65 باز یه چیزی 58 ؟؟؟؟ اون 2 درصد واسه چیه ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4): ) :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad1379

امروز 2.5 ساعت
زیست (فصل 1 تست )+شیمی 2(فصل 5 )+زبان فارسی  (4 درس) زبان (لغت)
تا الان ..
الگر بخوام بازم بخونم لغت زبان میخونم

----------


## _Senoritta_

5 ساعت خوندم :Y (698): 
زیست 2ساعت
شیمی 1ساعت و نیم
عربی 1 ساعت
دینی 1 ساعت

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
13 دی 

8:45 ساعت 

4 ساعت زیست 
2:30 ساعت شیمی 
45 مین زبان
1:30 ساعت فیزیک 
_

----------


## _Senoritta_

زیست 3 ساعت
عربی 1 ساعت
شیمی 1ساعت ونیم
فیزیک 1ساعت
ادبیات 1 ساعت
ریاضی 1 ساعت
جمعا 7 ساعت

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه 
شنبه 15 دی ماه 97
میزان مطالعه 10 ساعت
زیست فصل 1و2 پیش تست ایکیو 
دینی یوسفیان پور درس 5 پیش + تست درس 4 پیش از گاج
شیمی ازمون فصل 1و 2 پیش موج ازمون
فیزیک تست فصل 1پیش گاج
ادبیات تست قرابت ارایه زبان فارسی گاج 
عربی تست ترجمه خیلی سبز 
تعداد تست:300
میزان رضایت 45 درصد

----------


## METTIX

@Curer
سلام یه نظم به تاپیک بده کلا دو نفر ساعت مطالعه میزارن اینجوری ک نمیشه 
این تاپیک واسه نظام قدیماس یعنی تو این انجمن 10 نفر پیدا نمیشن از نظام قدیما ک بیان ساعت مطالعه بزارن

----------


## Ebrahim999

> @Curer
> سلام یه نظم به تاپیک بده کلا دو نفر ساعت مطالعه میزارن اینجوری ک نمیشه 
> این تاپیک واسه نظام قدیماس یعنی تو این انجمن 10 نفر پیدا نمیشن از نظام قدیما ک بیان ساعت مطالعه بزارن


امروز ٧ ساعت
٣ ساعت فيزيك پزشكي 
٢ ساعت روانشناسي هيلگارد
٢ ساعت فيزيولوژي گايتون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> @Curer
> سلام یه نظم به تاپیک بده کلا دو نفر ساعت مطالعه میزارن اینجوری ک نمیشه 
> این تاپیک واسه نظام قدیماس یعنی تو این انجمن 10 نفر پیدا نمیشن از نظام قدیما ک بیان ساعت مطالعه بزارن


سلام چشم
هرچند اولش چون نخواستم نظم تاپیک بهم بخوره هرکس پست نامربوط گذاشته با امتیاز ازش خواستم پیامشو پاک کنه تا تاپیک صرفا برای گزارش کار باشه نه حرف معمولی ک تاپیک های مشابه براش هست 
اما خب دوستان گرامی اینتاپیک فعلا صرپا هست و اگه تاپیکی برای ثبت مطالعه یا بعنوان پارتنر میخواید میتونید ازین تاپیک استفاده کنید

----------


## reza122

4ساعت همشم تست شیمی 4 فصل 1و2  کنکور خارج

----------


## _Senoritta_

درود :Y (506): 
ادبیات درس های 10و11و12 پیش روی سیرتاپیاز 1 ساعت :Y (625): 
شیمی اسیدو باز و تعادل از روی آبی قلم چی 1 ساعتو نیم :Y (679): 
دینی درس 4 از روی گاج نقره ای 1ساعت :Y (711): 
زبان انگلیسی نیم ساعت مرور لغات :Y (452): 
زیست 1 ساعتونیم تست فصل 5 زیست پیش :Y (405): 
عربی مرور 1 ساعت
30 تا تست ریاضی و 20تا تست فیزیک 2 ساعت :Y (732): 
جمعا 8ساعت و نیم :Y (429): 
شبتون خوش :Y (697):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام
> من چند سال از دروس دبیرستان و کنکور دور بودم و امروز تصمیم گرفتم بخونم برای کنکور 
> میشه منم اضافه شم به جمعتون ؟
> البته اگر مایل به رقابت هستید


بعله حتما :Yahoo (88):

----------


## Nazii.j

سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااام 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه...
لنتی من اینجارو ندیده بودم :Y (770): 
خب از این به بعد گزارش هامو اینجا میدم :Yahoo (1): 
البته با اجازه اصلی ها و با مرام های تاپیک...
موفق باشین... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza122

13.40 ریاضی شب-صبحتا عصر شیمی و فیزیک
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ 17 دی 97
میزان مطالعه 8 ساعت 
دینی یوسفیان پور درس 6 پیش
ازمون فصول 1 تا 5 پیش زیست
آزمون فصل دو ریاضی پیش
ازمون فصل دینامیک  حرکت پیش فیزیک
ازمون فصل تعادل و سنیتکی پیش شیمی
تعدادتست :150
میزان رضایت :33 درصد

دوستان یکماه از این تاپیگ میگذره.. با همین فرمون ادامه بدین تا خود کنکور نا امید نشید و کمتر مجازی بیاید

----------


## Nazii.j

زیست پیش     3 ساعت
 فیزیک سوم     1 ساعت 
ادبیات پیش      30 مین 
شیمی سوم    1.5 ساعت 
ریاضی پیش    1.5 ساعت 
عریی دوم      1 ساعت

   8.5 ساعت.... راضی نبودم... کیفیت پایین...  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ebrahim999

٧.٥ ساعت
دروس پايان ترم

----------


## Lara27

کسی یه جدول برنامه ریزی خوب داره؟ میخوام پرینت کنم توش برنامه هفتگی و برنامه ریزیمو بنویسم

----------


## Saeed744

دوستان یه چندروزی هست  ساعت مطالعه ام افت کرده گفتم بیام اینجا ساعت مطالعه بذارم بقیه دوستان هم بیان و یه رقابتی ایجاد کنیم
فقط دوتاشرط داره اگه میخواین این تاپیک ادامه دار باشه
اول از همه گفتتون  باید راست وحسینی باشه
دوم اینکه هرکسی که میخواد اینجا ساعت مطالعه بذاره موظفه هرروز اینکار انجام بده (این خیلی مهمه ها)حتی اگه اونروز هیچی مطالعه نداشته باشه تا تلنگری واسش باشه
ازفردا شب شروع میکنیم
امیدوارم همتون به خواسته هاتون برسید
شب خوش

----------


## ayeh98

> کسی یه جدول برنامه ریزی خوب داره؟ میخوام پرینت کنم توش برنامه هفتگی و برنامه ریزیمو بنویسم


 ببینید این به دردتون میخوره

----------


## Mysterious

من نباید بیام اینجا :Yahoo (21): 
امروز ۸ ساعت باید بیاد رو ۱۰-.-

----------


## Lara27

> ببینید این به دردتون میخوره


نه یه جدول ساده میخام که برا دانشگامم بتونم استفاده کنم و بتونم اتلاف وقتامم بنویسم

----------


## Nikolai

سلام
ماشالا اینقد بچه ها تلاش کردن آدم روش نمی شه چیزی بگه در مقابل بچه ها انگار کاری نکرده اصن!!!!! :Yahoo (4): 
دقیقا 7 روز دیگه امتحان دارم 100 صفحه مشق دارم با رسم تصویر و شکل!!!همش و در طول ترم دایورت کردم ب استاد میگفتم ایشالا هفته بعد ولی خب الان دردش اومده سراغم چون استاد گفته هفته دیگه آخرین مهلته نتیجه اخلاقی زیاد دایورت نکنین هر چیزی یه ظرفیتی داره!!! :Yahoo (4): 
نشستم حساب کردم گفتم روزی 15 صفحه بنویسی تمومه تا هفته دیگه 
نشستم جواب همه سوالا رو در آوردم و نوشتم وشکلا و جدولا و نقاشی ها رو هم مث بچه اول دبستانی کشیدم(آخه چرا دانشجو اصن باید مشق بنویسه من اصن تو کتم نمیره :Yahoo (110): )
میدونم خیلی کم بود خب چون امروز امتحان زبان داشتم نصفه روزم برا امت زبان رفت تقریبا!!!
ب قول ترکا تامام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nazii.j

سعلام ...
حالم بده اوضاع درسی افتضاح ولی با هر جون کندنی بود خوندم عقب نمونم ازتون...

زیست پیش 4 ساعت
ریاضی پیش 1ساعت
شیمی سوم 1 ساعت
عربی2 1 ساعت
ادبیات پیش 1 ساعت
زبان 30 مین
 دوباره شد 8.5 با این اوضاع احوال خوب خوندم...
فردا بیشتر میخونم...
کیفیتم متوسط...میزان رضایت هم معمولی... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه 
تاریخ سه شنبه ۱۸ دی ۹۷
میزان مطالعه ۱۲ ساعت 
زیست ازمون فصول ۱ تا ۵ پیش 
دینی یوسفیان پور درس ۶ پیش 
شیمی ازمون فصول ۱ و۲ پیش 
ریاضی ازمون فصول ۱و۲ پیش 
عربی تست ترجمه
ادبیات تست قرابت و زبان فارسی
زبان تست لغت درس ۱ پیش 
تعداد تست ۴۰۰
میزان رضایت ۶۰ درصد

----------


## _Senoritta_

سلام من هیچی نخوندم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Mysterious

> #گزارش_مطالعه 
> تاریخ سه شنبه ۱۸ دی ۹۷
> میزان مطالعه ۱۲ ساعت 
> زیست ازمون فصول ۱ تا ۵ پیش 
> دینی یوسفیان پور درس ۶ پیش 
> شیمی ازمون فصول ۱ و۲ پیش 
> ریاضی ازمون فصول ۱و۲ پیش 
> عربی تست ترجمه
> ادبیات تست قرابت و زبان فارسی
> ...


آزمون ینی چی؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Saeed744

۷ساعت 
۳ونیم زیست
۱ ریاضی 
۱ونیم  شیمی
۱ ادبیات
میزان رضایت:0

----------


## METTIX

> آزمون ینی چی؟


یعنی ازمون دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
منظورم تستای زماندار مطابق با تعداد تستای کنکور(مثلا هر باکس شیمی 30 تست هر باکس زیست 50 تست

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش مطالعه
تاریخ چهارشنبه 19 دی 97
میزان مطالعه 12 ساعت 
زیست ازمون فصول 1 تا 5 پیش 
شیمی ازمون فصول 1 تا 3 پیش 
فیزیک ازمون فصل دینامیک
ریاضی ازمون فصل 1 و2 
ازمون 100 سواله عمومی 
تعداد تست 400
میزان رضایت 50 درصد

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> #گزارش مطالعه
> تاریخ چهارشنبه 19 دی 97
> میزان مطالعه 12 ساعت 
> زیست ازمون فصول 1 تا 5 پیش 
> شیمی ازمون فصول 1 تا 3 پیش 
> فیزیک ازمون فصل دینامیک
> ریاضی ازمون فصل 1 و2 
> ازمون 100 سواله عمومی 
> تعداد تست 400
> میزان رضایت 50 درصد


ایولا. میانگین ترازتون چنده؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

6.5 ساعت البته بعد از امتحان

----------


## Amirkhan21

> #گزارش_مطالعه 
> تاریخ سه شنبه ۱۸ دی ۹۷
> میزان مطالعه ۱۲ ساعت 
> زیست ازمون فصول ۱ تا ۵ پیش 
> دینی یوسفیان پور درس ۶ پیش 
> شیمی ازمون فصول ۱ و۲ پیش 
> ریاضی ازمون فصول ۱و۲ پیش 
> عربی تست ترجمه
> ادبیات تست قرابت و زبان فارسی
> ...


کارت درسته ....ببخشید شما یه جا فرمودین ۱۶۰۰ منطقه ۳ شده بودین ...چجوری شده پزشکی نیاوردید ؟درست میگم؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Nazii.j

سلام شبتون بخیر

*کلاس داشتم امروز
شیمی پیش 2 ساعت
ادبیات مرور1.5ساعت
عربی مرور 1.5ساعت

5 ساعت... بدک نبود... کیفیتمم اوکی بود
6 ساعت کلاس داشتم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## METTIX

> ایولا. میانگین ترازتون چنده؟


7000

----------


## METTIX

> کارت درسته ....ببخشید شما یه جا فرمودین ۱۶۰۰ منطقه ۳ شده بودین ...چجوری شده پزشکی نیاوردید ؟درست میگم؟


ممنونم 
بله 1600 شدم نیاوردم دیگه همه جای ایرانو زدم البته دارو میاوردم ولی نزدم

----------


## Ebrahim999

> ممنونم 
> بله 1600 شدم نیاوردم دیگه همه جای ایرانو زدم البته دارو میاوردم ولی نزدم


تو بهت ميخوره امسال بهشتي نيمسال دوم بياري

----------


## Amirkhan21

> ممنونم 
> بله 1600 شدم نیاوردم دیگه همه جای ایرانو زدم البته دارو میاوردم ولی نزدم


حیف امیدوارم تو ادامه راه موفق باشین و به چیزی می خواین برسید :Yahoo (100):

----------


## METTIX

> تو بهت ميخوره امسال بهشتي نيمسال دوم بياري


خوشا نیم سال اول شیراز و وشع بی مثالش :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## METTIX

> حیف امیدوارم تو ادامه راه موفق باشین و به چیزی می خواین برسید


ممنونم همچنین

----------


## Ehaam

سلااااااااااااام منم از امشب هستم با اجازه :Yahoo (83): 

زیست دوم 3ساعت
شیمی دوم 2ساعت
ریاضی معادلات ونامعادلات 1ساعت
عربی۱ 1ساعت
لغت و املا 30دقیقه
جمعا:7.30
میزان رضایت و کیفیت:50
فردا بیشتر میخونم :Yahoo (16): 
شبتون بی فکر

----------


## Ebrahim999

> خوشا نیم سال اول شیراز و وشع بی مثالش


نه نه
ميري نيمسال دوم بهشتي :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _evil.girl

430تست (152 فیزیک 118شیمی 160 ریاضی)
دینامیک سینتیک تابع
تایم نمی گیرم نمی دونم شد چند ساعت
شروع 5 صبح
.
.
.
.
رضایت : نمی دونم واقعا

----------


## Saeed744

۸:۱۵
کلا زیست
دوستان امیدوارم فردا ازمون خوبی داشته باشیم
شب خوش

----------


## lolipop

سلام بچه ها منم از امروز هستم =)

3 ساعت زیست دوم
2 ساعت شیمی دوم
1 ساعت آزمون عمومی پارسال گاج با تحلیل 
2 ساعت ریاضی جامع
1 ساعت ادبیات 
2 ساعت فیزیک دوم
جمعا 11 ساعت 405 تست

خسته نباشین همتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _evil.girl

512 تا تست
112 فیزیک ادامه دینامیک
250 زیست پروتئین سازی
80 شیمی ادامه سینتیک
70 ریاضی قدرمطلق
ساعت نمی گیرم
.
.
.
.
رضایت  :Yahoo (113): 
خوابم میاد :Yahoo (27): 
من ازمون نمیرم چون امروز بچه ها ازمون داشتن گفتم شاید برا بعضی دوستان سوال بشه

----------


## Saeed744

4 ساعت
تحلیل ازمون

----------


## Ebrahim999

اينطور كه ميبينم بچه هايي كه سال ها پشت كنكور بودن(بالاي ٣) وقتي قبول ميشن
به ندرت تو دانشگاه درس خوان هستن
قبلا تصور ميكردم بايد خيلي قدرشناس باشن :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _Senoritta_

ها های :Y (637): 
زیست 3ساعت فصل گوارش
دینی 1 ساعت درس 1و2 دوم
ریاضی 30تا تست دنباله1ساعت
فیزیک 30تا تست بردار1ساعت
شیمی 35تا تست 1ساعت و نیم
عومی ها2ساعت و نیم
کلهم 10ساعت

----------


## salim7174

کلا 2 ساعت فیل شیمی فصل یک
به علت سرما خوردگی شدید و آبریزیش مداوم بینی کلی دستمال کاغذی مصرف کردم خدا کنه هر چه زودتر خوب بشم 
برام دعا کنید

----------


## Nazii.j

اعتراف...
2روزه هیچی نخوندم...
تو بگو یک صفحه...

حالم خوب نبود زیر سرمو امپول اینا بودم... :Yahoo (2): 
پدرم دراومد... :Yahoo (19): 
امیدوارم زود خوب شم خیلی عقبم... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Saeed744

شنبه ۲۲ دی 
زیست 3:30
شیمی 2
فیزیک1
عربی 1
مجموعا  7:30
  واقعا باید یه فکر به حال خودم بکنم
شب خوش

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
امروز از صب 8:30 تا 14:45 ظهر
1ساعت ریاضی....قدرمطلق
2ساعت ادبیات....درس خوانی درس 1و2دوم
3ساعت زیست....فصل2دوم 
جمعا 6ساعت
تعداد تست نشمردم
از بعد اون بخاطر اینکه عادت به مطالعه ی مداوم نداشتم چشمام اذیت میکرد خوابیدم :Yahoo (17): 
درصد رضایت از صب:65%
از کل روز:15%

----------


## _Senoritta_

هلو :Yahoo (112): 
زیست 3ساعت
دینی 1 ساعت درس 3
شیمی 1ساعت و نیم 35تا تست
ریاضی 30تاتست 1ساعت
فیزیک 20تاتست 1ساعت
عمومی ها 2ساعت و نیم
جمعا 10ساعت

----------


## salim7174

طبق روز قبل 
مریض

----------


## Saeed744

یکشنبه ۲۳ دی
زیست 4
شیمی 2:30
ریاضی 1
دین وزندگی 0:30
مجموعا 8 ساعت

----------


## METTIX

یکشنبه ۲۳ دی ۹۷ 
مجموع مطالعه ۷ ساعت 
دینی یوسفیان پور 
زمین کانی 
ریاضی مثلثات 
شیمب استوکیومتری
ادبیات قرابت 
تعداد تست ۱۵۰ 
میزان رضایت ۸.۶۶۶ درصد

----------


## MehranWilson

> یکشنبه ۲۳ دی ۹۷ 
> مجموع مطالعه ۷ ساعت 
> دینی یوسفیان پور 
> زمین کانی 
> ریاضی مثلثات 
> شیمب استوکیومتری
> ادبیات قرابت 
> تعداد تست ۱۵۰ 
> میزان رضایت ۸.۶۶۶ درصد������������


 :Yahoo (35):  لنتی فقط اون دهم درصد رو از کجا اوردی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
امروز 24 دی
اقا من صب از 8:15 شروع کردم با ریاضی.......استارت قدرمطلقو زدم :Yahoo (16):  بعدم کامل شستم گذاشتمش کنار با تست کامل :Yahoo (16): 
دیگ باک بنزینم تموم شد :Yahoo (17):  رفتم سراغ یه درس لطیفتر!!!!!.......ادبیات یک درس و نصفی خوندم 
باز شارژ شدم :Yahoo (16): رفتم سراغ جزء صحیح......درسنامه تموم تست نسبتا کم .....بقیه شو فردا میترکونم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): 
بعدش رفتم سراغ زیست  :Yahoo (3): 
ریاضی 3ساعت
ادبیات 1:15
زیست 1:30
جمع کل:  5:45
تست 112 تا.......30تا زیست بقیه ریاضی 
همش هم صب خوندم :Yahoo (16): 
درصد رضایت از صب: 80% (هدفم اینکه صبو برسونم به 6:30)
درصد رضایت از کل روز:20%
بعد ظهر رفتم دندون پزشک بعدشم دفتر اینا لازمم بود خریدم...الانم در خدمت شومام :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (8): 
فردا بهترتر میشم :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> سلام
> امروز 24 دی
> اقا من صب از 8:15 شروع کردم با ریاضی.......استارت قدرمطلقو زدم بعدم کامل شستم گذاشتمش کنار با تست کامل
> دیگ باک بنزینم تموم شد رفتم سراغ یه درس لطیفتر!!!!!.......ادبیات یک درس و نصفی خوندم 
> باز شارژ شدمرفتم سراغ جزء صحیح......درسنامه تموم تست نسبتا کم .....بقیه شو فردا میترکونم
> بعدش رفتم سراغ زیست 
> ریاضی 3ساعت
> ادبیات 1:15
> زیست 1:30
> ...


چرا يه طوري صحبت ميكني انگار روز تموم شده؟
در حالي كه ساعت ٧ تازه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چرا يه طوري صحبت ميكني انگار روز تموم شده؟
> در حالي كه ساعت ٧ تازه


آره روز ادامه داره...یه کنکوری خوب و صدالبته موفق الان نشسته پای درسش میخونه و یه 3-4ساعتی هم میشه خوند
اما من دیگ از یه طرف درد دندون و اگ دروغ نگم به علت اصلی نت و بی حوصلگی دیگ روزم تموم شده!
تازه از دیروز شروع کردم با یه ساعت حداقل در حدی ک آدم روش بشه بگه میخونم نمیخوام یهو زده شم (هرچند حرف ما ازینا گذشته)
بقیه روز اینجام :Yahoo (101): سختمه ترک این عادت

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *
> 
> حاجی دانشجوی پزشکی هستی؟؟ چرا از سختی های رشتت نمی گی؟؟*


همش عشق حاله حاجي
اصلا سخت نميگيرن
كنكور رو رد كن صفاسيتيه بخدا :Yahoo (15): 
به جان تو سخت ترين درسا شايد ١٠٪؜ بندازن در حالي كه
تو مهندسي رياضي ١ بالاي ٢٥٪؜ ميندازن
نصف بچه هاي كلاس هم از روز اول تو اينستا زدن دكتر فلاني :Yahoo (5): 
علوم پايه كه كلا عشق و حاله
فيزيوپات يه مقدار حالا سخت ميشه

----------


## Mysterious

> همش عشق حاله حاجي
> اصلا سخت نميگيرن
> كنكور رو رد كن صفاسيتيه بخدا
> به جان تو سخت ترين درسا شايد ١٠٪؜ بندازن در حالي كه
> تو مهندسي رياضي ١ بالاي ٢٥٪؜ ميندازن
> نصف بچه هاي كلاس هم از روز اول تو اينستا زدن دكتر فلاني
> علوم پايه كه كلا عشق و حاله
> فيزيوپات يه مقدار حالا سخت ميشه


جدی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
کدوم دانشگاه هستید؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

ب طرز عجيبي هم از وقتي اومدم اين رشته دخترا بيشتر علاقه مند شدن به من
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## dr.amin

> همش عشق حاله حاجي
> اصلا سخت نميگيرن
> كنكور رو رد كن صفاسيتيه بخدا
> به جان تو سخت ترين درسا شايد ١٠٪؜ بندازن در حالي كه
> تو مهندسي رياضي ١ بالاي ٢٥٪؜ ميندازن
> نصف بچه هاي كلاس هم از روز اول تو اينستا زدن دكتر فلاني
> علوم پايه كه كلا عشق و حاله
> فيزيوپات يه مقدار حالا سخت ميشه


معدلت چنده انقدر خوشی؟؟؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> معدلت چنده انقدر خوشی؟؟؟


والا ميان ترم جزو حدودا  ٣٠ درصد برتر كلاس بودم

----------


## dr.amin

> والا ميان ترم جزو حدودا جزو ٣٠ درصد برتر كلاس بودم


عدد؟؟ترم یکی؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

عزيزان همه اين سخته ها كه ميگن حرف الكيه
بياين تو بخدا لذت بخشه
همين الان من دارم با لذت واسه پايان ترم ميخونم
اصلا شبيه كنكور نيست

----------


## Ebrahim999

> جواب منم بده خب
> کجا درس میخونی؟


انتقالي گرفتم به يه شهري بعد قبولي 
نميخوام اينجا بگم

----------


## Ebrahim999

> عدد؟؟ترم یکی؟


شما ترم چندي اقاي دكتر؟
من يكم

----------


## Ebrahim999

يه سري از بچه ها كه كل ترم pes بازي كردن
سر كلاس هم فقط سر تو گوشي :Yahoo (15):

----------


## dr.amin

پس هنوز استاجر نشدی تا عصر بری بیمارستان هر دو هفته امتحان بدی بعد اینترن بشی ده شب در ماه کشیک بدی بعدشم دو سه سال بخونی تخصص قبول شی!!!
البته قطعا هرچی باشه از رتبه عالی کنکور اوردن راحت تره ولی سختیای خودشم داره زندگی یه دانشجو پزشکی رو با دندون مقایسه کنید کامل متوجه میشید

----------


## Ebrahim999

> پس هنوز استاجر نشدی تا عصر بری بیمارستان هر دو هفته امتحان بدی بعد اینترن بشی ده شب در ماه کشیک بدی بعدشم دو سه سال بخونی تخصص قبول شی!!!
> البته قطعا هرچی باشه از رتبه عالی کنکور اوردن راحت تره ولی سختیای خودشم داره زندگی یه دانشجو پزشکی رو با دندون مقایسه کنید کامل متوجه میشید


به جان تو چند سال ديگه ميام از اسوني اونجا ميگم :Yahoo (56):

----------


## dr.amin

> يه سري از بچه ها كه كل ترم pes بازي كردن
> سر كلاس هم فقط سر تو گوشي


به اون عزیزان بفرمایید معدلتون زیر هفده شه موقع دستیاری و طرح رفتن دهنشون سرویس میشه!!

----------


## Ebrahim999

> به اون عزیزان بفرمایید معدلتون زیر هفده شه موقع دستیاری و طرح رفتن دهنشون سرویس میشه!!


شما سال چندي؟

----------


## dr.amin

> به جان تو چند سال ديگه ميام از اسوني اونجا ميگم


 موفق باشی،استعداد درخشانی؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> موفق باشی،استعداد درخشانی؟


چرا نميگي ترم چندي!
نه ولي ميخوام بشم

----------


## Ebrahim999

دوستان اينا همش شوخي بود
پزشكي حجم درسا واقعا زياده
هر رفرنسي كلي حجم داره
الكي خوشحال نشيد و بدونيد سختي بعد كنكور ادامه داره
ولي با اين تفاوت كه سختي كشيدن شيرين تر ميشه
موفق باشيد :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> میشه لطفا کارنامه کنکورتون رو قرار بدین یا اگه در انجمن مصاحبه دارین لینکش رو لطف کنین؟


من سهميه ٢٥٪؜ داشتم
مصاحبه ندارم

----------


## Ebrahim999

> باشه ممنون از اینکه پاسخ دادین


راهنمايي راجب كنكور ميخواي در خدمتيم
سوال درسي ،تستي،انگيزشي،جمعبندي... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> حاجی دانشجوی پزشکی هستی؟؟ چرا از سختی های رشتت نمی گی؟؟*





> همش عشق حاله حاجي
> اصلا سخت نميگيرن
> كنكور رو رد كن صفاسيتيه بخدا
> به جان تو سخت ترين درسا شايد ١٠٪؜ بندازن در حالي كه
> تو مهندسي رياضي ١ بالاي ٢٥٪؜ ميندازن
> نصف بچه هاي كلاس هم از روز اول تو اينستا زدن دكتر فلاني
> علوم پايه كه كلا عشق و حاله
> فيزيوپات يه مقدار حالا سخت ميشه





> جدی؟
> کدوم دانشگاه هستید؟





> *
> 
> احتمالا اولش هستی اول هاش یکم عشق و حاله هر چی بری جلوتر سخت تر میشه تخصص چجوری می خواي بگیری  اونجا وحشتناک سخت میشه*





> ب طرز عجيبي هم از وقتي اومدم اين رشته دخترا بيشتر علاقه مند شدن به من





> معدلت چنده انقدر خوشی؟؟؟





> والا ميان ترم جزو حدودا  ٣٠ درصد برتر كلاس بودم





> عدد؟؟ترم یکی؟


میشه لطفا اسپم هاتونو پاک کنید
ممنون ازتون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> حاجی دانشجوی پزشکی هستی؟؟ چرا از سختی های رشتت نمی گی؟؟*





> همش عشق حاله حاجي
> اصلا سخت نميگيرن
> كنكور رو رد كن صفاسيتيه بخدا
> به جان تو سخت ترين درسا شايد ١٠٪؜ بندازن در حالي كه
> تو مهندسي رياضي ١ بالاي ٢٥٪؜ ميندازن
> نصف بچه هاي كلاس هم از روز اول تو اينستا زدن دكتر فلاني
> علوم پايه كه كلا عشق و حاله
> فيزيوپات يه مقدار حالا سخت ميشه





> جدی؟
> کدوم دانشگاه هستید؟





> *
> 
> احتمالا اولش هستی اول هاش یکم عشق و حاله هر چی بری جلوتر سخت تر میشه تخصص چجوری می خواي بگیری  اونجا وحشتناک سخت میشه*





> ب طرز عجيبي هم از وقتي اومدم اين رشته دخترا بيشتر علاقه مند شدن به من





> معدلت چنده انقدر خوشی؟؟؟





> والا ميان ترم جزو حدودا  ٣٠ درصد برتر كلاس بودم





> عزيزان همه اين سخته ها كه ميگن حرف الكيه
> بياين تو بخدا لذت بخشه
> همين الان من دارم با لذت واسه پايان ترم ميخونم
> اصلا شبيه كنكور نيست





> انتقالي گرفتم به يه شهري بعد قبولي 
> نميخوام اينجا بگم





> شما ترم چندي اقاي دكتر؟
> من يكم





> يه سري از بچه ها كه كل ترم pes بازي كردن
> سر كلاس هم فقط سر تو گوشي





> به جان تو چند سال ديگه ميام از اسوني اونجا ميگم





> به اون عزیزان بفرمایید معدلتون زیر هفده شه موقع دستیاری و طرح رفتن دهنشون سرویس میشه!!





> شما سال چندي؟





> موفق باشی،استعداد درخشانی؟





> چرا نميگي ترم چندي!
> نه ولي ميخوام بشم





> دوستان اينا همش شوخي بود
> پزشكي حجم درسا واقعا زياده
> هر رفرنسي كلي حجم داره
> الكي خوشحال نشيد و بدونيد سختي بعد كنكور ادامه داره
> ولي با اين تفاوت كه سختي كشيدن شيرين تر ميشه
> موفق باشيد





> میشه لطفا کارنامه کنکورتون رو قرار بدین یا اگه در انجمن مصاحبه دارین لینکش رو لطف کنین؟





> من سهميه ٢٥٪؜ داشتم
> مصاحبه ندارم





> باشه ممنون از اینکه پاسخ دادین


لطفا اسپم هاتون رو پاک کنید
ممنون ازتون

----------


## METTIX

دوشنبه 24 دی ماه 97
میزان مطالعه 
9 ساعت
دینی یوسفیان پور درس 1 و 2 دوم
زیست فصل 3 و 4 سوم مرور متن کتاب +نکات حاشیه ای
زمین فصل کانی ها
شیمی فصل استوکیومتری تست
ریاضی مثلثات تست
تعداد تست 80
میزان رضایت 2.3234132424 درصد
چن روزه اصلا تمرکز لازمو ندارم بیشترش هم به خاطر فضای مجازیه بلای خانمان سوزه پشت کنکوریا با یاری خدا میخوام کنارش بزارم در حد روزی نیم ساعت  :Yahoo (21): اگه بتونم

----------


## Amin6

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ebrahim999


راهنمايي راجب كنكور ميخواي در خدمتيم
سوال درسي ،تستي،انگيزشي،جمعبندي...


من یه کمک میخواستم
لطفا عکس کارنامتونو بزارید ببینیم*

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
امروز عصر ک دندون پزشک بودم تازه اومد...دندونم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): (قبل اینکه عصب کشی درد نمیکردا :Yahoo (21): الان بدجور درد میکنه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31): )
من 
امروز از صب خودم راضیم یعنی راضیمااااا :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
جوری بودم ک به اون مرحله ای رسیدم ک از سرم دود بلند میشد و بدجور خسته شدم 
صب از 8:15 تا 14:45(کلا میشه 6:30)...............................من 5:30 درس خوندم (متاسفانه ازون یکساعت استراحت نیم ساعتش بروبچ کتابخونه در مورد منابع اینا ازم سوال میپرسیدن استراحت نکردم واقعا اذیت شدم از نظر ذهنی)
ریاضی 1:45.........جزوصحیح بیشتر تستاش تموم شد+تابع نمایی درسنامه با نصف تستا تموم شد 
ادبیات 1:15.....درس 3 و تاریخ ادب درس4 دوم
زیست 2:30.......کل دستگاه غشا درونی و هسته و ریبوزوم با کمی تست آیکیو 
70تست 
رضایت از صبح:85%
رضایت از کل روز: 20%
به امید روزی ک عصرا هم درس بخونم

----------


## Saeed744

سه شنبه 25 دی 97
زیست3
شیمی 2
فیزیک 1
مجموعا 6
وحشتناک دارم گند میزنم 
الانم دارم میرم استخریکمی روحیم عوض شه بدجوربهم ریختم
ایشااله ازفردا باقدرت شروع کنم

----------


## Hameeed

با اجازه استارتر تاپیک ، این مصاحبه جالبه اگه فرصت کردین بخونین :
http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/222630/...383-تجربی

----------


## Nazii.j

سلام شبتون بخیر....
اعصاب مصاب یوخده...
همه رفتن....
کک پر نمیزنه...
خیلی بیجورین....
قهرم با همتون....

اه اصلا حال گزارشو هم ندارم دیگه...
زیست فصل 1.2.3 دوم مرور...
فیزیک فشار و ویژگی ماده و گرما...
ریاضی احتمال...
ادبیات 2....
کلاس داشتم 6 ساعت واس همین کم شد...

شب خوش... :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

دیروز ...
۵ ساعت زیست ژنتیک جانوری ارامفر و زیست گیاهی و تست ای کیو گوارش ...
۲ ساعت تست معادله درجه ۲ و جز صحیح 
فیزیک ۲ساعت نوسان 
شیمی ۵۰ تست از کوالانسی و الی و اسید و باز خط ویژه ۳ ساعت 
عربی ۱ ساعت
جمع ۱۳

----------


## Neda98

سلام به همه عزیزان پشت کنکوری. با آرزو موفقیت برای همه
من ۳۰ سالمه و دارم تمام تلاشمو میکنم برای قبولی دندانپزشکی ایلام البته باید رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ بیارم نمیدونم در اون حد هستم یا نه.
من دیر به دیر به انجمن میام.
من یه سوالی داشتم شما چطور ۳ ساعت ۵۰ تست شیمی حل میکنید من تو سه ساعت حداکثر ۳۰ تا حل میکنم.
من در روز ۵ واحد درسی دارم زیست فیزیک شیمی ادبیات عربی.
امروز ۳ ساعت فیزیک خوندم ۲ ساعت زیست ۱ ساعت شیمی ۲ ساعت عربی و نرسیدم ادبیات بخونم.
خواستم ازتون بپرسم برای کار قلب و دریچه ها قلب و نوار قلب فیلم آموزشی چی پیشنهاد میدین؟؟
چون من یه دختر ۷ ماهه دارم بعضی وقتا خیلی اذیتم میکنه به بعضی دروس عمومی نمیرسم

----------


## Mysterious

> سلام به همه عزیزان پشت کنکوری. با آرزو موفقیت برای همه
> من ۳۰ سالمه و دارم تمام تلاشمو میکنم برای قبولی دندانپزشکی ایلام البته باید رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ بیارم نمیدونم در اون حد هستم یا نه.
> من دیر به دیر به انجمن میام.
> من یه سوالی داشتم شما چطور ۳ ساعت ۵۰ تست شیمی حل میکنید من تو سه ساعت حداکثر ۳۰ تا حل میکنم.
> من در روز ۵ واحد درسی دارم زیست فیزیک شیمی ادبیات عربی.
> امروز ۳ ساعت فیزیک خوندم ۲ ساعت زیست ۱ ساعت شیمی ۲ ساعت عربی و نرسیدم ادبیات بخونم.
> خواستم ازتون بپرسم برای کار قلب و دریچه ها قلب و نوار قلب فیلم آموزشی چی پیشنهاد میدین؟؟
> چون من یه دختر ۷ ماهه دارم بعضی وقتا خیلی اذیتم میکنه به بعضی دروس عمومی نمیرسم


آرامفر

----------


## MehranWilson

زیست : گوارش
ریاضی:ترکیبیات و احتمال
شیمی:دانشمندان
فیزیک : نور هندسی 
زبان لغات درس اول

----------


## roz1377

> سلام به همه عزیزان پشت کنکوری. با آرزو موفقیت برای همه
> من ۳۰ سالمه و دارم تمام تلاشمو میکنم برای قبولی دندانپزشکی ایلام البته باید رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ بیارم نمیدونم در اون حد هستم یا نه.
> من دیر به دیر به انجمن میام.
> من یه سوالی داشتم شما چطور ۳ ساعت ۵۰ تست شیمی حل میکنید من تو سه ساعت حداکثر ۳۰ تا حل میکنم.
> من در روز ۵ واحد درسی دارم زیست فیزیک شیمی ادبیات عربی.
> امروز ۳ ساعت فیزیک خوندم ۲ ساعت زیست ۱ ساعت شیمی ۲ ساعت عربی و نرسیدم ادبیات بخونم.
> خواستم ازتون بپرسم برای کار قلب و دریچه ها قلب و نوار قلب فیلم آموزشی چی پیشنهاد میدین؟؟
> چون من یه دختر ۷ ماهه دارم بعضی وقتا خیلی اذیتم میکنه به بعضی دروس عمومی نمیرسم


میتونید از فیلم های الا استفاده کنین. تدریس پوریا رحیمی خیلی خوبه.

----------


## METTIX

شنبه ۲۹ دی ۹۷ 
میزان مطالعه ۸ و نیم ساعت
زیست تست فصل ۴ سوم از ایکیو
شیمی فصل دوم‌شمی ۳ تست موج. ازمون
فیزیک تست ستاره دار گاج فصل جریان الکتریکی 
ریاضی تست دنبااه موج ازمون 
دینی درس ۳ دوم‌گاج نقره ای 
عربی تست قواعد خیلی سبز 
ادبیات تست قرابت گاج 
زبان تست گرامر درس ۵ پیش مبتکران 
تعداد تست ۲۴۰ 
میزان رضایت ۳۹ درصد

----------


## Saeedmahmodi

سلام دوستان منم از امروز به شما ملحق شدم یک ماه ساعت مطالعه ام بالای ۸ نمیاد افسردگی گرفته بودم ولی الان عالی ام انشالله همه پشت کنکوری امسالو بترکونن😎😎💪💪

----------


## ✗M✗

خیلی وقته تو بدترین شرایط ممکنم با خانوادم راجعبشم صحبت نمیکنم چون میترسم از سر دلسوزی مجبورم کنن یه تصمیمایی بگیرم که ........ امروز دیگه بین بغضام به خدا گله کردم خدایامن ظرفیتشو ندارم دیگه : (( عصر خیلی پیاده روی کردم بین راه یه دختر خانوم دیدم .........شاید یه نشونه بود حداقل واسه من تو اون شرایط زبونم قفل شد فقط گفتم خدایا غلط کردم :\ 

هعی بگذریم تنتون سالم :Y (541): 
از صفر و بعداز اون برش طولانی تقریبن دیگه 1ساله از فردا با توکل به خدا استارت میزنم امیدوارم ثابت قدم بمونم

----------


## METTIX

یکشنبه ۳۰ دی ۹۷ 
میزان مطالعه ۱۱ ساعت و نیم 
زیست فصل ۶ سوم متن کتاب و تست ایکیو
ریاضی تست نامعادله معادله موج ازمون
شیمی تست فصل ترمودینامیک موج ازمون 
فیزیک تست جریان الکتریککی گاج 
دینی درس سوم‌دینی دوم‌یوسفیان پور و تست درس ۱ و۲ دوم
عربی تست ترجمه و قواعد اعراب اسم خیلی سبز 
ادبیات تست قرابت و ارایه گاج 
زبان یک کلوز و یک ریدینگ 
تعداد تست ۳۴۰ 
میزان رضایت ۵۰ درصد

----------


## Hameeed

> یکشنبه ۳۰ دی ۹۷ 
> میزان مطالعه ۱۱ ساعت و نیم 
> زیست فصل ۶ سوم متن کتاب و تست ایکیو
> ریاضی تست نامعادله معادله موج ازمون
> شیمی تست فصل ترمودینامیک موج ازمون 
> فیزیک تست جریان الکتریککی گاج 
> دینی درس سوم‌دینی دوم‌یوسفیان پور و تست درس ۱ و۲ دوم
> عربی تست ترجمه و قواعد اعراب اسم خیلی سبز 
> ادبیات تست قرابت و ارایه گاج 
> ...


امکان داره اگه مشکلی براتون نداره تعداد تست هاتون رو به تفکیک هر درس بنویسید؟
ممنون

----------


## METTIX

دوشنبه ۱ بهمن ۹۷ 
میزان مطالعه ۸ ساعت
زیست فصل ۷ سوم‌متن کتاب و‌تست ایکیو
دینی یوسفیان پور درس ۳ سال دوم
ریاضی تست خواص دنباله و امار موج ازمون
فیزیک تست جریان الکتریکی گاج 
ادبیات تست قرابت گاج 
عربی تست قواعد اعراب تقدیری خیلی سبز 
تعداد تست ۲۰۰ 
میزان رضایت ۳۲ درصد

----------


## Neo.Healer

شنبه 97/10/29
کل مطالعه 9ساعت
شیمی 4
ادبیات 1:35
فیزیک 1:10
زیست 1:40
عربی 0:35

----------


## Neo.Healer

یکشنبه 97/10/30
کل مطالعه 9:35
شیمی 2
ادبیات 2:55
زیست 4:40

----------


## Neo.Healer

دوشنبه 97/11/1
کل مطالعه 9ساعت
شیمی 4:30
ادبیات 1:35
زیست 1:55
فیزیک 1

----------


## METTIX

سه شنبه ۲ بهمن ۹۷ 
میزان مطالعه ۱۱ ساعت
زیست مرور متن و نکات فصل ۱ تا ۴ دوم
دینی یوسفیان پور درس ۴ سال دوم و تست گاج درس ۳
شیمی ترمودینامیک 
ریاضی امار 
فیزیک فصل مغناطیس گاج 
ادبیات تست قرابت گاج 
عربی تست قواعد اعراب اسمم تقدیری 
زبان ریدینگ و کلوز 
تعداد تست ۱۵۰
میزان رضایت ۳۴ درصد

----------


## Neo.Healer

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nazii.j

> 


من وقت نمیکنم بیام نت... ک بخام گزارش بدم ببخشید... نت هم ندارم زیاد... :/

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من وقت نمیکنم بیام نت... ک بخام گزارش بدم ببخشید... نت هم ندارم زیاد... :/


خواهش میکنم ازتون خیلیم ممنونم این مدت پست گذاشتید :Yahoo (8): 
دیدم تاپیک زیاد رفته پایین آپش کرده ..........واسه شنبه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Zarax

> یکشنبه 97/10/30
> کل مطالعه 9:35
> شیمی 2
> ادبیات 2:55
> زیست 4:40


مشكل تو خونه خوندنت حل شد؟ اومدي بالاي ٦ ساعت افرين :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مشكل تو خونه خوندنت حل شد؟ اومدي بالاي ٦ ساعت افرين


بهتره اما هنوز کتابخونه با اختلاف زیادی بهترتره
ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## m.e.a

_منم از یکشنبه با قدرت گزارش کار میذارم 
فقط بگم چون درگیر دانشگاه هم هستم یه تایمی واسه دانشگاه هم میخونم اونم هست_

----------


## Dr.nooshin

سلامم
میتونی یکاری کنی این تاپیک بیاد بین تاپیکای جدید؟
تعداد کمه
ک از فردا ی شروع عالی باشه واسه نیمسال دوم​

----------


## m.e.a

_یکشنبه ۷بهمن 
تا عصر درگیر امتحان دانشگاه بودم 
عصر یک نیم‌ساعت زبان اناری لغت و تست 
یک ساعت هم زیست دو 
تا شب یک نیم ساعت هم شیمی دو میخونم 
میزان رضایت صفر:/
اوفففف_

----------


## .Mohamad.

اولین روز مطالعاتی پس از چند سال...

فصل یک زیست دوم
فصل یک شیمی دوم + تست

کل ساعت مطالعاتی : ۵ ساعت

میزان یادگیری : ۱۰۰ درصد
رضایت : ۳۰ درصد

----------


## DR._.ALI

از فردا منم به جمعتون اضافه میشم :Y (509): به شرطی که کاری کنید جمعمون جمع بشه :Yahoo (106): رقیب میطلبم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه
تاریخ:سه شنبه 9 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه10 ساعت
زیست سوم فصل 8 تست ایکیو و زیست پیش فصل شارش متن و نکات کتاب
ریاضی تست موج ازمون فصول کاربرد مشتق و مجانب
شیمی پیش فصل 3 تست ایکیو
فیزیک تست فصل آینه ها گاج 
ادبیات تست قرابت و زبان فارسی گاج
عربی تست ترجمه خیلی سبز
زبان تست واژگان مبتکران
تعداد تست 250 
میزان رضایت 40 درصد

----------


## trump

> من امروز ان شاء الله 12 رو میخونم


با قدرت برو جلو پسر 
خدا پناهت
منم پشتت

----------


## METTIX

چهارشنبه 10 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه 9و نیم ساعت
زیست سوم ژنتیک تست ایکیو
دینی سوم درس 1 گاج +حرف اخر
ریاضی تست موج ازمون حد 
فیزیک تست آینه ها گاج 
شیمی اسیدو باز
ادبیات تست قرابت و زبان فارسی گاج
عربی تست متن و ترجمه خیلی سبز
زبان تست لغت درس 6 پیش مبتکران
تعداد تست 250 
میزان رضایت 35 درصد

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه
پنج شنبه 11 بهمن  97 
میزان مطالعه11 ساعت
زیست پیش شارش تست ایکیو 
دینی حرف اخر +درسنامه گاج درس 1 سال سوم+تست
ریاضی تست حد موج ازمون
فیزیک تست اینه ها گاج
شیمی تست اسیدوباز ایکیو
ادبیات تست قرابت گاج
عربی دو تا درک مطلب+تست ترجمه خیلی سبز+مرور قواعد معتل
زبان یک کلوز و یک ریدینگ

----------


## ariyanaz.

سلام وقت بخیر :Yahoo (1): 
از الان ب بعد من هستم

----------


## DR._.ALI

دقیقا از فردا 5 ماه تا کنکور باقی مونده.امیدوارم یکم این تاپیک جدی تر گرفته بشه

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


#گزارش_مطالعه
تاریخ:سه شنبه 9 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه10 ساعت
زیست سوم فصل 8 تست ایکیو و زیست پیش فصل شارش متن و نکات کتاب
ریاضی تست موج ازمون فصول کاربرد مشتق و مجانب
شیمی پیش فصل 3 تست ایکیو
فیزیک تست فصل آینه ها گاج 
ادبیات تست قرابت و زبان فارسی گاج
عربی تست ترجمه خیلی سبز
زبان تست واژگان مبتکران
تعداد تست 250 
میزان رضایت 40 درصد


رضایت چرا ۴۰؟؟؟!!_

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه
جمعه 12 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه 9 ساعت
زیست سوم ژنتیک تست ایکیو
شیمی پیش اسیدوباز تست ایکیو
ریاضی کاربرد مشتق تست موج ازمون
فیزیک اینه ها گاج تست 
عربی مرور قواعد معتل +تست خیلی سبز
تعداد تست 200
میزان رضایت 30 درصد

----------


## ariyanaz.

جمعه97/11/12

زیست2/5ساعت+30تست

شیمی2ساعت+18تست

جمع کل=4/5ساعت+48تست

----------


## METTIX

[i
#گزارش_مطالعه 
شنبه 13 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه 9 ساعت
زیست ژنتیک ایکیو تست
ریاضی تست کاربرد مشتق موج ازمون
فیزیک تست +درسنامه فصل 5 پیش گاج
شیمی تست ایکیو +متن کتاب فصل 1 سوم
عربی درسنامه معتلات
تعداد تست 150
میزان رضایت 20 درصد??????

----------


## METTIX

# گزارش_مطالعه
یکشنبه 14 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه 11 ساعت ونیم
مرور کتاب زیست پیش و ژنتیک سوم+مرور نکات تستها
ریاضی دو ازمون موج کاربرد مشتق و حد
فیزیک گاج فصل 5 پیش 
شییمی مرور تستهای مارکدار فصل 1 سوم ایکیو
دینی درس 2 سوم درسنامه گاج
ادبیات تست قرابت
عربی درسنامه معتلات+تست گاج
زبان یک متن و یک کلوز
تعداد تست 200 
میزان رضایت 35 درصد

----------


## sajad1379

دوشنبه ۱۵ بهمن 
زیست دوم فصل ۳ تا انتهای بافت پیوندی ۵۰ تست
ریاضی سوم حد درسنامه رفع ابهام ۱۵ تست
۱.۵ ساعت کل مطالعه 
#روز اول

----------


## sajad1379

من از امروز هستم

----------


## _Senoritta_

5ساعت :Yahoo (117):

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه 
سه شنبه 15 بهمن 97
میزان مطالعه 11 ساعت و نیم
مرور متن درسنامه دینی گاج
تست معتل عربی
آزمون دروس اختصاصی از منتا
درک مطلب عربی
کلوز و ریدنیگ زبان
تعداد تست 300
میزان رضایت 45 درصد

----------


## hazrate_doost

مجموع: 7.30
دینی: پیش درس 3 و 4
زیست سوم: درس 1 و 2 مرور
شیمی: مرور درس 1 و 2 دوم + جدول
ادبیات: لغت پیش و تاریخ ادبیات + تست قرابت
با هر سختی ک بود 40 درصد

----------


## DR._.ALI

پنج شنبه 18 بهمن
6ساعت
مرور کامل دینی دوم درس 1 تا 16 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## raha113

8 ساعت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdir

امروز
۸ ساعت
رضایت: ۳۵ درصد

----------


## Miss.Sad

_شنبه : 20 بهمن 

14 ساعت 

2 ساعت فیزیک سوم فصل 2 ( درسنامه  + تست نشر الگو )
2 ساعت ریاضی 3 فصل 3 ( درسنامه  + تست مهروماه )
4 ساعت زیست سوم فصل 9 ( متن کتاب + درسنامه الگو+ تست الگو )
4 ساعت شیمی سوم فصل 1 ( متن کتاب + خط ویژه + تست مبتکران )
1 ساعت زبان 3 و 4 درس 6 ( لغات + تست مبتکران )
1 ساعت ادبیات ( تست موضوعی گاج )

میزان تست : 400
رضایت : 70 درصد_

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Sad


شنبه : 20 بهمن 

14 ساعت 

2 ساعت فیزیک سوم فصل 2 ( درسنامه  + تست نشر الگو )
2 ساعت ریاضی 3 فصل 3 ( درسنامه  + تست مهروماه )
4 ساعت زیست سوم فصل 9 ( متن کتاب + درسنامه الگو+ تست الگو )
4 ساعت شیمی سوم فصل 1 ( متن کتاب + خط ویژه + تست مبتکران )
1 ساعت زبان 3 و 4 درس 6 ( لغات + تست مبتکران )
1 ساعت ادبیات ( تست موضوعی گاج )

میزان تست : 400
رضایت : 70 درصد


فوق العاده خوندی ، به وجد اومدم  پرقدرت ادامه بده.*

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ شنبه ۱۱ اسفند ۹۷ 
میزان مطالعه ۸ ساعت 
زیست تست تولبد مثل ایکیو 
شیمی تست ترمودینامیک و اسید و باز ایکیو 
فیزیک تست یک‌قذم تا صد نوسان 
دینی درس تمدن اسلامی پیش‌ مطالعه درسنامه گاج 
ادبیات تست قرابت 
عربی درسنامه استثنا 
تعداد تست ۲۰۰ 
میزان رضایت ۳۲ درصد 


دوستان یه مدت نبودم و به دلایل شخصی از دزس فاصله گرفتم ( ن این که بزارمش کنار ) ولی مشغله ذهنی داشتم و اونطور ک میخپاستم نتونستم بخونم از امروز دوباره ساعتتمطالعه ام رو میزارم 
به امید موفیقت همه دوستانی که واقعا برای کنکورر تلاش میکنن

----------


## genzo

بقیه هم ساعت مطالعه بزارن دیگه فقط کاربر mettix میزاره زشته باو 
رفع اسپم 
هنوز کامل نشده ساعت مطالعه ام برای اعلام /:

----------


## amir5119

...

----------


## shahinj

سلام دوستان منم امروز شروع کردم مقدار مطالعمم شبا میام بنویسم امیدوارم تا یک هفته دیگه ساعت مطالعم به اون ایده الی که میخوام رسیده باشه

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ یکشنبه ۱۲ اسفند ۹۷
میزان مطالعه ۷ ساعت
زیست مطالعه درس باکتری ها و‌ نکات ان
شیمی تست اسید باز ایکیو
فیزیک تست یک قدم تا ۱۰۰ حرکت نوسانی 
دینی درس ۹ پیش .مطالعه از روی گاج 
تعداد تست ۱۰۰ 
میزان رضایت ۲۰ درصد

----------


## METTIX

#گزارش_مطالعه
دوشنبه ۱۳ اسفند ۹۷
میزان مطالعه ۱۲ ساعت 
زیست تست باکتری ایکیو
شیمی تست اسید و‌باز ایکیو 
فیزیک تست یک قدم تا ۱۰۰ موج مکانیکی گاج 
دینیی تست درس ۸ پیش و مطالعه درسنامه درس ۸ سوم گاج
ادبیات تست قرابت 
عربی تست اسثثنا گاج 
تعداد تست ۲۵۰ 
میزان رضایت ۶۰‌درصد

----------


## Neo.Healer

من دیروز 8ساعت و 150 تست 
ادبیات 2
ریاضی 2
شیمی 3:30
زبان 0:30

میزان رضایت از صب تا عصر    80%
میزان رضایت از عصر تا شب   0%

----------


## lolipop

2/5 ساعت شیمی پیش فصل چهارم 45 تست و مطالعه 

1/5 ساعت دینی سوم درس 12 و 13 مرور و 63 تست 

3/5 ساعت زیست فصل یازدهم سوم 66 تست و مطالعه 

1 ساعت عربی درس هفتم سال سوم مطالعه و 50 تست قواعد و25  تست ترجمه 

2 ساعت فیزیک مغناطیس 75 تست 

30 مین ادبیات تورق سریع درس 17و18 سوم و 48 تست کلی 

1 ساعت ریاضی 40 تست هندسه مختصاتی  

جمعا
12 ساعت 
412 تست

----------


## lolipop

2 ساعت ریاضی هندسه مختصاتی 65 تست

1/5 ساعت ادبیات درس 19 و 20 سوم و 70 تست کلی

2/5 ساعت شیمی الکتروشیمی 70 تست

1 ساعت عربی 3 متن و 30 تست کلی قواعد سوم

3 ساعت زیست شارش مرور و 63 تست

1 ساعت دینی درس 14تا16 سوم و 60 تست

جمعا
11 ساعت
385 تست

----------


## mmn

سلام به همه دوستان
به امید خدا منم از امشب ساعت مطالعه م رو میزارم

----------


## Lara27

بچه های نظام قدیم یه سوال
کسی که شیمیش ضعیفه از الان با اقاجانی بخونه و فقط تست کنکور بزنه میتونه 40 بزنه؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> بچه های نظام قدیم یه سوال
> کسی که شیمیش ضعیفه از الان با اقاجانی بخونه و فقط تست کنکور بزنه میتونه 40 بزنه؟


فیلم رو نمیدونم چون ندیدم تا حالا ولی خب با یه منبع خوب به راحتی میشه به 40 رسید ...به نظرم فیلم رو بذار کنار به جز مواردی که اساسی باید یاد بگیری و توش خیلی مشکل داری

----------


## AmirAsghari

> بچه های نظام قدیم یه سوال
> کسی که شیمیش ضعیفه از الان با اقاجانی بخونه و فقط تست کنکور بزنه میتونه 40 بزنه؟


از همین الان بشین شیمی 2 و حفظیات و مفاهیم شیمی 3 و پیش رو بخون خودش میشه 50 درصد خوب بخونی 40 میتونی بزنی

----------


## lolipop

4 ساعت زیست سوم فصل یازدهم مرور و 72 تست 

1/5 ساعت فیزیک 44 تست و مرور مغناطیس 

1 ساعت زبان درس هفتم پیش و دو کلوز  

1/5 ساعت ریاضی هندسه مختصاتی 45 تست و 15 تست جمعبندی 

2 ساعت شیمی پیش فصل چهارم مطالعه و 63 تست 

1 ساعت ادبیات سوم درس 21 و 22 مرور و 50 تست کلی 

جمعا 
11 ساعت 
445 تست

----------


## Lara27

یکی معنی و مفهوم اینو بگه
گر می گریزم از نظر مردمان ((رهی))         عیبم مکن که اهوی مردم ندیده ام

----------


## DR._.ALI

> یکی معنی و مفهوم اینو بگه
> گر می گریزم از نظر مردمان ((رهی))         عیبم مکن که اهوی مردم ندیده ام


این‌که خیلی راحته مفهومش مردم گریزی شاعر میشه

----------


## AmirAsghari

> یکی معنی و مفهوم اینو بگه
> گر می گریزم از نظر مردمان ((رهی))         عیبم مکن که اهوی مردم ندیده ام


شاعر خودشو تشبیه کرده به آهو ، آهو تقریبا از همه فرار میکنه که دوستمونم گفتن مفهومش دوری از مردم و جامعس

----------


## navid. TI

سلام به همه...
منم از فردا ساعت مطالعه ام رو میزارم.. آها راستی امروز همون فرداس������

----------


## awmir79

دوستان اگر کسی میتونه نمونه برنامشو برام بفرسته ممنونتون میشم

----------


## lolipop

3 ساعت زیست پیش شارش انرژی مرور و 65 تست 

1 ساعت زبان پیش درس آخر 100 تست واژه و 50 تست گرامر 

2/5 ساعت شیمی سوم محلول مرور و 54 تست 

1/5 ساعت دینی پیش درس آخر مطالعه و 55 تست 

1/5 ساعت ریاضی کاربرد مشتق مرور تست های نشانه دار 20 تا و 30 تست کلی 

 جمعا
9/5 ساعت 
374 تست

پ.ن:شیم عاف می :/

----------


## lolipop

2/5 ساعت شیمی پیش الکتروشیمی 63 تست 

1 ساعت ادبیات درس 20 و 21 پیش مرور و 60 تست 

1 ساعت عربی 36 تست کلی قواعد سوم و 25 تست ترجمه 

2 ساعت ریاضی آمار و تابع 55 تست کلی 

3 ساعت زیست سوم فصل نهم و دهم مرور و 61 تست

2 ساعت فیزیک 35 تست پایه مغناطیس و 25 تست فصل ششم پیش 

جمعا 
11/5 ساعت 
360 تست

پ.ن:مرسی از انگیزه هایی که میدید گوگولیا *-*

----------


## Lara27

> این‌که خیلی راحته مفهومش مردم گریزی شاعر میشه


نه توی تستی که دیدم این نمیشد

----------


## Phatums

به نام خدا

روز اول 
1س خازن 5تست
نیمساعت شارش
واس شرو بد نی. خدایاشکرت

----------


## ifmvi

*ریاضی : درسنامه + 20 تست
زیست : درسنامه + 35 تست
فیزیک : درسنامه + 32 تست
شیمی : درسنامه + 17 تست
عربی : درسنامه + 13 تست
زبان : مطالعه ی لغات درس 1
قرابت : 10 تست
مجموع تست : 127
ساعت مطالعه : نگرفتم اما فکر کنم حدودا 10 ساعت و خورده ای شد.*

----------


## ifmvi

*ریاضی : درسنامه + 11 تست : (
فیزیک : درسنامه + 20 تست
زیست : کتاب + 36 تست
شیمی : درسنامه + 17 تست
دینی : درسنامه + 25 تست
ادبیات (لغت و املا) : 10 تست
قرابت : 12 تست
مجموع تست : 130
تایم نگرفتم
.
دوستان من ریاضی فیزیک رو خیلی مشکل دارم ، تستای ساده رو به جواب میرسم یعنی صفر نیستم اما ی خورده پیچیده بشه نمیتونم درک کنم چی به چیه ! مفهوم رو کامل نمیگیرم ، چیکار کنم ؟ با سوالا هم کلنجار رفتم اما نیاز دارم کسی برام توضیح بده بنظر شما فیلمای آلا میتونن جوابگو باشن؟*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> *ریاضی : درسنامه + 11 تست : (
> فیزیک : درسنامه + 20 تست
> زیست : کتاب + 36 تست
> شیمی : درسنامه + 17 تست
> دینی : درسنامه + 25 تست
> ادبیات (لغت و املا) : 10 تست
> قرابت : 12 تست
> مجموع تست : 130
> تایم نگرفتم
> ...


باید تست زیاد حل کنی ..ریاضی یا فیزیک کلن سیستمش جوریه سوال جدید بذارن جلوت که تاحالا ندیده باشی حل کردنش خیلی دشواره..اینو معلم هندسه دبیرستانمون میگفت
اگه واسه تست های جدید یا سخت دچار مشکل میشی نگران نباش..راه حلش حل تست زیاده ..تا جایی که میتونی خودت حلش کن ..اگه دیدی هیچ راهی به ذهنت نمیاد یه نگاه کوچیک به پاسخنامه کن ببین از کجا شروع میکنه..بعد سعی کنی خودت ادامشو بری..اگه بازم نتونستی برو بقیشو نگاه کن..اگه اینجوری حل کنی کم کم راه میوفتی

----------


## MaDMaT

من برنامم زوج و فرد داره
روزای فرد
زیست...ریاضی...ریاضی...فیزیک...  .فیزیک....فیزیک...عربی....ادبیا  ت...معارف
روزای زوج
زیست....زیست....شیمی....شیمی....ش  یمی....فیزیک....زبان.....ادبیات.  ...معارف
تخصصی ها رو بصورت ۱.۲۰ دقیقه درس و ۲۰ دقیقه استراحت
عمومی ها هم تایم های یک ساعته
جمعه ها هم جبرانی درسایی که نرسیدم خوب بخونم یا تست بزنم.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

ان شاالله از فردا

----------


## Ava.mhm

بچه ها یه سوال اینکه من فصل معادلات و نامعادلاتو توی 5ساعت هم جزوه رو خوندم هم درسنامهی نشر هم درسنامه ی آی یکو هم 40 تا تستاشو زدم و مرور کردم کندم؟ اگ کندم بگین سرعتو بیشتر کنم . درضمن این 5 ساعت همش توی یک روز نبود تقسیم شده بود بین 2روز

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ava.mhm


بچه ها یه سوال اینکه من فصل معادلات و نامعادلاتو توی 5ساعت هم جزوه رو خوندم هم درسنامهی نشر هم درسنامه ی آی یکو هم 40 تا تستاشو زدم و مرور کردم کندم؟ اگ کندم بگین سرعتو بیشتر کنم . درضمن این 5 ساعت همش توی یک روز نبود تقسیم شده بود بین 2روز


بستگی داره که قبلا این قسمت رو خونده بودین یا نه و اینکه سطح تستایی که زدین در چه حده ، اما اگر از صفر شروع کردین اول روی مهارت هاتون بدون در نظر گرفتن سرعت توی این فصل کار کنین و سوالات رو تیپ بندی کنین و بعد که مسلط شدین تستای زماندار بزنین ، موفق باشید.*

----------


## METTIX

اپ

----------


## genzo

از فردا انشا الله ساعت مطالعه میزارم

----------


## METTIX

تاریخ :چهارشنبه 15 خرداد 98 
میزان مطالعه 9 ساعت 
زیست فصل 8 و 9 پیش متن کتاب درسی 
دینی درس 14 دوم و 14 سوم 
ازمون زرد عمومی ریاضی 96 
زمین سنگ های اذرین 
شیمی موج ازمون پیش دانشگاهی (دو ازمون جامع پیش) 
میزان رضایت 20 درصد

----------


## genzo

*تاریخ پنجشنبه 16 خرداد


10.30 


ببخشید دیشب دگ نرسیدم  بفرستم*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## genzo

تاریخ 18 خرداد  
10 ساعت 

انشا الله فردا بیشتر میخونم

----------


## genzo

تاریخ 19 خرداد 
12 ساعت 
ا

----------


## Z_H..

چه ایده خوبیه، به خصوص برا این روزای آخر، منم هستم از فردا

----------

